# Battlefield 3 Project; need thoughts



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

So I am taking digital image making 1 this semester and the project is culture jamming. So for the project I decided to make a spoof off of the hilariously generic game Battlefield 3 game. Its not completely done, defiantly seeing some tweaks and patches to fill, but I need your thoughts as to is it convincing enough to make it seem like the real deal.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it, pretty damned funny.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

try editing the example images to be diffrent generic shooters and not battlefield 3 shots. such as call of duty or halo.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

DasOmen said:


> try editing the example images to be diffrent generic shooters and not battlefield 3 shots. such as call of duty or halo.


Well the whole point is that its ripping off of one title. When I am done, I have to place this copy in the public to make it a professional and legit as possible.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe where it says Mature 17+ on the back, under the other warnings (Blood/gore, language and violence) put the word repetetive or boring or something like that. 
It's really funny so far! put a picture of the actual cover next to this one for comparison.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

You should mash it with other titles.


----------

